# Solved: All OpenGL Features in Photoshop CS5 not working



## photogirlpage (Jul 2, 2010)

I installed Photoshop CS5 last week and began my tutorials on Adobe to learn how to access all the 'What's New' featues in Photoshop CS5. It didn't take long to realize these functions were not available to me. The short-cuts don't work or the options are grayed out.
I have contacted NVIDIA, Adobe, and NAPP Help Desk (as I am a member of NAPP) with no results in solving my problem.

The video card I have is on the approved list with Adobe and everyone at Adobe and NAPP says it should work and access all features in Photoshop. NVIDIA SAYS I NEED A QUADRO FX 1800 video cared. NAPP people say "NO". I don't need that expensive a card.

SO, To the best of my ablity, here is the information you may need to assist/help me. I sure hope someone out there can help.

I may need to upgrade my current video card, *NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT (with latest updated drivers)* to MAXAMIZE all functions of Photoshop CS5 _without overkill_. 

My OS is: 
Windows XP Home Edition SP3 32 bit
Intel (R) Core (TM)2 Duo CPU
E6850 @ 3.00GHz
3.00 GHz
4GG RAM

I believe the video card I have is not allowing me to access any of the new features in Photoshop. (With or without OpenGL feature checked or unchecked) They are either grayed out or the short cuts dont work. I need you to advise me if this line of thinking is correct. The tools I have tried and cant access are:
Rotate View tool,
Sampling Ring,
HUE Color Picker,
Drag and Drop from Mini Bridge.
3D View of the New Bristle Brushes
(None of these functions are NOW available to me at this time. AND these are just the ones I tried, so, I have no hope any of the other features would work, either.)

Do any of you have a clue as to what I should do?
Is it just a setting within the card, itself.

I have reviewed all I need to within Photoshop CS5 (per Adobe and NAPP advice) and everything is as it should be as far as the correct boxes checked or unchecked for accessing these features.

Thanks.................

Unavailable tools: 
Rotate View tool,
Sampling Ring,
HUE Color Picker,
Drag and Drop from Mini Bridge.
3D View of the New Bristle Brushes
And the rest of the ones I havent tried, yet.


----------



## photogirlpage (Jul 2, 2010)

I completely uninstalled my drivers and re-installed them This fixed the problem.........


----------

